# Lacey Enclosure



## stimsi (Jul 24, 2011)

I have been working on an outdoor lacey enclosure for the past few months, now that it is taking shape i thought i might give you all a look.




]


----------



## Wally (Jul 24, 2011)

That's impressive. Did you fabricate the mesh walls yourself?


----------



## ericrs (Jul 24, 2011)

thats great. exactly what i want to build for my spencers


----------



## zacthefrog (Jul 24, 2011)

nice enclosure....... hom much all up?


----------



## stimsi (Jul 24, 2011)

I have fabricated the whole thing from the ground up, the mesh was the hardest thing as i didnt want any RHS framing in the middle of the mesh, so i joined the sheets by mig welding together, very time consuming. The mesh and RHS cost me nearly a grand ( thats at trade price ) couple hundred for the colour bond as it is double sided and i wouldnt be able to put a price on labour, i think if you were to have it made you wouldnt get change from $3000. Hard to say ?


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 24, 2011)

looks unreal mate. I wish i had that


----------



## Wally (Jul 24, 2011)

That's a lot of work on a mig. Well done.


----------



## Klaery (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks fantastic mate. As soon as I have my own land I hope to build one half as good.


----------



## Ambush (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## nagini-baby (Jul 24, 2011)

thats awesome.. weres mine?


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice enclosure, I would be pretty happy with that.


----------



## cougars (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking good..Just need the Laceys to grow another foot or so.


----------



## skorp182 (Jul 24, 2011)

I wouldn't keep the galah next to it!


----------



## Jeannine (Jul 24, 2011)

*i take it everything is double padlocked? poor birdie is going to have a heart attack when he see's his new cage 'mate', perhaps more colour bond on the door between them? *


----------



## cadwallader (Jul 25, 2011)

A lot of time put in to it but it is worth it great job. on the bottom right in there perspecs going in there?


----------



## stimsi (Jul 25, 2011)

The extra colour bond sheets to go between the the birds and monitors is ready to go, depending on how the birds react, i have a couple of plans up my sleeve if they are not happy. The only entry is through the double avery doors, both lockable. I am tossing around the perspecs idea allong the bottom, still getting prices, it may have to wait/be changed down the track.


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 25, 2011)

i hope your gonna move that bird it wprob wont get any sleep with a lacey right next to it


----------



## cougars (Jul 25, 2011)

You can always put the Galah in with the lizards :shock: Im sure the bird will be fine..


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice set up mate!


----------



## stimsi (Jul 25, 2011)

cougars said:


> You can always put the Galah in with the lizards :shock: Im sure the bird will be fine..



depends how much it annoys me 8)


----------



## Andrais (Jul 25, 2011)

i see your in adelaide stimsi 8) mind giving me a hand with mine


----------



## lgotje (Jul 25, 2011)

Well done mate


----------



## stimsi (Jul 25, 2011)

Andrais said:


> i see your in adelaide stimsi 8) mind giving me a hand with mine



would love to but its taken me long enough to do mine


----------

